# bottom of the safty net



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Today, at the job, 2Bjr shouted up the stairs to me, that there was a ambulance at the job, with the lights flashing. So off we went out side to see what was happening. When we stepped out of the house into the garage, I seen a bobcat, and 2 ambulance attendants tending to someone on the ground. as we got closer, I noticed the guy was mangled , his foot was in the wrong position, and his leg below his knee was snapped in half. I don't half to say he was in a lot of pain.

we helped with getting him into the ambulance, I carried their equipment and so forth. Once in the ambulance, I asked the driver what happened. He said he didn't see him, by the time he heard him scream in pain, he was already up on top of him, up to his waist he said. I was trying to convince him his work day was over, he wanted to get back to work.(Portuguese, their dedicated workers) To me he was in shock. As we talked, I asked if this was affecting him. " he was "yes, he's a friend, and I work with him(his eyes teared up just a bit). I talked to him a bit longer, then left him a lone for a while to settle down.

I came back 15 minutes later, the GC was there now, he was taking pictures, goes to the worker it's ok to get his arse back to work now, b/c he took pics of the incident. I went up to the worker and was like "dude, cops or the ministry of safety will be showing up soon etc... why you going back to work.... But the GC calls the worker over to him, away from me about 30 feet, and talks to him privately. The worker returns to his bobcat without looking at me. The GC leaves the site.

So later a cop shows up, takes some statements from me, I go back to sanding for awhile, then another cop shows ups. this one says he has to type down everything I say, had to sign some documents etc...... by this time they had summoned the GC back to the site.... he's giving me the dirty look the whole time

finally the GC and me confront each other, he comes up to me and says " I don't see any blood here on the ground where he got hit ,eh'"

I was like dude, he had a bobcat run him over, right up on to his hips, and began to explain his injuries, saying they were probably career ending.

He's like you a doctor, and i'm like we going to play the lawyer talk game.

Then here's the kicker.... he says, you better tone your talk down, your making this more severe than it really is :furious::furious::furious:

Who wants to bet I pay the price tomorrow.

That's why I called this thread "bottom of the safety net" They don't care about us. The GC's just want their jobs done. This incident was a little hiccup in his day. And as we were leaving, the safety inspector showed up, their job now is to find out who is at blame, b/c in commie Ontario Canada, there's no such thing as a accident, their all preventable , that way, they don't half to pay out any claims.

Guy was just a young buck, my guess he was 26 or so, married, I don't know if he had kids or not. Gets his legs crushed and had to call his own ambulance, the worker he was with didn't know what to do ????

I don't know...... wanted to kill that FU*KING GC, maybe I'm making too big of a deal out of this,,,,, maybe I'm the one in shock here...... Oh and the GC calls in the rest of the road crew to get the job done, due to the lost time of the accident, like how about go to the hospital, see how he's doing........

Bottom of the safety net....... where's the empathy :furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

that's messed up.. :blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That :icon_evil: sleazebag GC needs some sensitivity training !:bangin: 
You're the better man in this case 2buck. Definitely not making too big a deal of this. 
Hopefully the GC changes his tune by tomorrow on his own. I don't think he needs that story getting around !
Good luck to the young guy and let's hope he gets back to work sometime.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Man, Firstly i thought a bobcat delt to him?????? Animal bobcat?? But further reading i realised it was the mechanical type digger/loader bobcat thing, Anyhoo, That sucks man, Goes to show you what financial pressure can do, Talk about crap attiuted, Sad thing about all this is sometimes your better off saying out, But if a fellow worker needs help then you go, You would hope someone would help you if you got hurt, Im glad its not like that here in nz, The whole jobsite would help out here.

Dont blame you for wanting to kick that GC up the arse, I would too


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

What a jerk. I wonder how he would have reacted if he had gotten run over. Money and deadlines are important but some things are alot more important. 
Good luck to all involved in this unfortunate situation.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> What a jerk. I wonder how he would have reacted if he had gotten run over. Money and deadlines are important but some things are alot more important.
> Good luck to all involved in this unfortunate situation.


sad thing is if the kid cant pass a piss test he may be paying his own doctor bills. It may be different in Canada but in the states they try anything to get out of it(COMP/LIABILITY)SAD DEAL ...Sht Happens


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Situations like that show people for who they really are, good on you for giving a f*ck, obviously no one else did.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thats horrible. That GC needs an attitude change. I hope that the young bloke makes as good a recovery as possible. 
It is the same here accidents dont happen:whistling2:. Everybody has to play the blame game. We have to have "job risk analysis" sheets filled out for every job. Also we have "safe work method statements" we have to fill out for every task that we do from using a knife to sweeping the floor.
It is all about the blame game.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Situations like that show people for who they really are, good on you for giving a f*ck, obviously no one else did.


 
Plus one on that, there's lifeforms that live on earth, and then there's human beings,.
Good on you 2buck, your a better man than me cos if a site agent had that attitude I think my cool would be very uncool:furious:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I told my uncle one time, " there is no peice of sheetrock worth dying over". Theres no road more important than the worker making it. The GC is mixed up.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Today, at the job, 2Bjr shouted up the stairs to me, that there was a ambulance at the job, with the lights flashing. So off we went out side to see what was happening. When we stepped out of the house into the garage, I seen a bobcat, and 2 ambulance attendants tending to someone on the ground. as we got closer, I noticed the guy was mangled , his foot was in the wrong position, and his leg below his knee was snapped in half. I don't half to say he was in a lot of pain.
> 
> we helped with getting him into the ambulance, I carried their equipment and so forth. Once in the ambulance, I asked the driver what happened. He said he didn't see him, by the time he heard him scream in pain, he was already up on top of him, up to his waist he said. I was trying to convince him his work day was over, he wanted to get back to work.(Portuguese, their dedicated workers) To me he was in shock. As we talked, I asked if this was affecting him. " he was "yes, he's a friend, and I work with him(his eyes teared up just a bit). I talked to him a bit longer, then left him a lone for a while to settle down.
> 
> ...


 As long as his ass is covered lad they dont give a sh*t!!!!


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Hopefully that GC will get his comeuppance one day soon 2buck
Hope the fella involved comes out of it ok


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern man,,, that sucks. We really are "just a number" to the GC. 

With out any knowledge of what happened, I will wager you it came about cause the GC was "pushing" to get a cpl jobs done at the same time,,, to,,ya know,,, stay on schedule.

It always has a real effect on me when something like this happens on a job,,, cause its real, and its up close and personal. 

I hope that GC falls through his OWN arsehole and BREAKS his f'ing neck


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

- this morning, found out the job was shut down, made it a clean up loose ends day

was at the one job, DWC said police detectives were looking for me, calling him on phone, they wanted to talk to me ??????? (I was like detectives??????)

Got home, Ministry of labour (safety Inspectors) left a message for me on the phone, want to talk to me.

I called 2Bjr, see if cops and ministry were hunting him down too. He was like oh yeah !!!! , turns out the guy died

Don't know what to say


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> - this morning, found out the job was shut down, made it a clean up loose ends day
> 
> was at the one job, DWC said police detectives were looking for me, calling him on phone, they wanted to talk to me ??????? (I was like detectives??????)
> 
> ...


Thats terrible,,, I don't know what to say either.

Life is a fleeting thing at best.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Damn ! Not what I was hoping to hear. R.I.P.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sad thing man . To lose a life over production . early 20s ? sad.
don't beat yourself up over it 2buck .


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> turns out the guy died


This is sad.

Older workers - guys who are more familiar with job sites - need to keep a bit of an eye out for the young ones, and one out as well for those who would stick them in potentially risky situations for the sake of production.


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Sad news 2buck RIP

You have every reason to stand tall, you did what you could to help.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear it, I hope the G/C has a guilty consience for the rest of his selfish life.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> -
> 
> Don't know what to say


 
Well that makes two of us  

Better make the most and enjoy what you can of everyday boys, Even if its at work, You never know whats around the corner so we better not torture our souls with things we cant control, eh Capt.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Had a long sit down talk with the ministry of labour today, he had to write down everything I had to say,(and 2bjr) they may still half to keep in contact with me. and because there is now a on going investigation now. It's best I keep my mouth shut. He did not tell me that directly but......... you never know who could be reading on this site,,,, so moms the word

He was a nice guy though, bought up other safety issues, "like lay off with the hard hat bull sh1t" why do tapers need them on, when we step outside.... fine. He took a big interest in that oxford stair system that our United Kingdom lads use. were having huge battles over stair well set ups. Going to send him this link http://www.oxfordsafety.co.uk/Osc SL7a prod range Apr06.pdf and our DWT link too

Other than that, the man who died was age 32, lived common law with a women who had a child from a previous relationship, (forget childs age) and he had with her a 4 year old and a recent child that is 4 months old (Forgot their genders). His name was Chris. I guess he had internal bleeding from that artery that runs up your thigh. All approximate times but, guess he died 11:00 that night, guessing that's around 6 hours after the accident

Guess the guy that ran him over is in real bad shape. It's a double edged sword, one man dies, why the other has to live with the fact he took someones life. I hope no charges come against the driver of the bob cat, but I don't know the rules around heavy machinery. Was talking to some of their crew today, they said they were really good guys, and said yes you always hear people say that..... but.... they were really good men.

And fellow blue collar, hard working tradesmen, my heart goes out to their families


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*wow*



2buckcanuck said:


> Had a long sit down talk with the ministry of labour today, he had to write down everything I had to say,(and 2bjr) they may still half to keep in contact with me. and because there is now a on going investigation now. It's best I keep my mouth shut. He did not tell me that directly but......... you never know who could be reading on this site,,,, so moms the word
> 
> He was a nice guy though, bought up other safety issues, "like lay off with the hard hat bull sh1t" why do tapers need them on, when we step outside.... fine. He took a big interest in that oxford stair system that our United Kingdom lads use. were having huge battles over stair well set ups. Going to send him this link http://www.oxfordsafety.co.uk/Osc SL7a prod range Apr06.pdf and our DWT link too
> 
> ...



**** 2buck that's crazy


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Had a long sit down talk with the ministry of labour today, he had to write down everything I had to say,(and 2bjr) they may still half to keep in contact with me. and because there is now a on going investigation now. It's best I keep my mouth shut. He did not tell me that directly but......... you never know who could be reading on this site,,,, so moms the word
> 
> He was a nice guy though, bought up other safety issues, "like lay off with the hard hat bull sh1t" why do tapers need them on, when we step outside.... fine. He took a big interest in that oxford stair system that our United Kingdom lads use. were having huge battles over stair well set ups. Going to send him this link http://www.oxfordsafety.co.uk/Osc SL7a prod range Apr06.pdf and our DWT link too
> 
> ...


 I don't have any words.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I got nothing


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

horrible.


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

I grieve for the lost man.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

So sad man, just so sad


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

This is one of them few times I find myself at a loss for words. Its just a tragic thing,, and a reminder that none of us are promised tommarow. 

How do you tell a kid,,"daddy ain't coming home no more??"

We all take a risk, but DERN if this don't just DRIVE IT HOME.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> He was a nice guy though, bought up other safety issues, "like lay off with the hard hat bull sh1t" why do tapers need them on, when we step outside.... fine. He took a big interest in that oxford stair system that our United Kingdom lads use. were having huge battles over stair well set ups. Going to send him this link http://www.oxfordsafety.co.uk/Osc SL7a prod range Apr06.pdf and our DWT link too


Keeping to the incident that happened is would all that I would have done. They have enough reasons to dictate our livelihood with this type of accidents. Can you afford to take the time to do what they want you to do by making more work for yourself, I can't. Safety is not the equipment you need to stop accident, its awareness.

Its to bad this has happened to this unfortunate young man and if awareness was there this would have not happened. 

My condolences go out to his family and friends.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

So sad..... my heart goes out his family. I know you're the last of your concern 2Buck, but I hope you an jr are doin alright too. That's a tough experience to go through.


----------

